# Is this normal? (soft stool)



## eternal sanctum (Feb 6, 2003)

I have been diagnosed with C-predominant IBS and was wondering about my condition.I know this isn't "normal" but is it actually a form of C-IBS?I have daily (sometimes every other day) BM's and they are always very small in ammount and the stool is almost always soft. I also never feel like I am completely emptied.On ocassion I will go 2 - 3 days without a BM and then I have to incorporate laxitives. I get very bloated easily it seems.Is this (soft stool) normal for a type of C-IBS?It never used to be this way but has slowly evolved into this over the last couple years.I used to think that Constipation always meant hard stools but I guess it can be soft.Does this sound like slow motility?Is there any other condition that this would resemble?I have had a rectal exam and an abdominal x-ray and all has been normal.Thanks, Norm


----------



## azzuri (May 2, 2003)

Welcome to the club, its seems you have IBS-C.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Yes! Finally! Someone with the same situation. I have the very same thing. It used to be hard and pellet like. I was diagnosed with ibs-c 4 months ago, and had ab x-rays which only showed a lot of stool and gas. Lately stools have been softer, but not a lot. I still feel the need to go throughout the day, even though I have a b.m. almost every morning. Maybe it's because I have been upping my intake of fiber, because I hate the idea of laxatives. Have you made any changes in you diet recently? Also I think we may confuse gas and the need to pass it with a need for b.m. What do you think?


----------



## lors5 (Sep 11, 2002)

Same problem here and I was diagnosed with first a lazy colon when I was little and years later IBS-C. I always had pellets without a laxative until finding this site and changing my diet and adding Colace everynight,now I go everyday but it still is not enough in the morning and by the end of the week I need a laxative or a huge bowl of stewed prunes on an empty stomach. I was able to cut down on the bloating by cutting out dairy and wheat, have you tried that? Lorrie


----------



## lors5 (Sep 11, 2002)

Also, if you are a female, I had to go to my gyno. to rule out anything else, did your doctor suggest that?


----------



## eternal sanctum (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, I am not female so I won't be seeing my gyno anytime soon LOL!I might try the Colasce. I have never heard of it until this site.I have been recommended using Milk of Mag and adding more fiber. This is something that just slowly started up over the last couple years and I probably still need to get rid of some of the dairy in my diet but am finding it hard to.I am also going to look up some threads on protien and red meat. Are they always bad?Thanks for the input and suggestions!


----------



## annapap7 (May 11, 2003)

Yes I have this problem too. I have a BM everyday sometimes 3-6 times a day, but stool is really soft, and its hard to get it out as it sticks. I hate that. I also have the feeling of half evacuation. I've tried Normacol but didn't help. I think its down to what you eat. But I still haven't found what it is.


----------



## baltezaar (Apr 21, 2003)

Hey eternal, just giving this thread a bump - what you're experiencing is almost exactly what I deal with. Soft stool, and *usually* having one to two bowel movements a day, but still feeling bloated and full afterward, with the amount of stool not seeming to match what I've taken in.I know it can really overwhelming reading all of the different management methods here. Hang in there, bro.Right now I am going to try Benefiber for soluble fiber, and see if that helps. I regularly put wheat bran on my morning oatmeal, try to drink a lot of water and apple cider, and have a couple of Metamucil wafers every day. Compared to many folks here - who go many days or even weeks without bowel movements - my IBS-C is fairly mild. However, it is still real, disruptive and demoralizing.Stick around eternal and let us know how you do.


----------



## BookLady (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey, I'm new here and have the EXACT same symptoms. I'm not miserable most of the time, but it is uncomfortable and annoying. To the point where I've considered an enema but since the stool is soft, I wonder if this would do any good?I also had incomplete evacuation when I was IBS-D.And what took me so long to find this board? I feel like I found heaven.


----------



## Sharon 24 (Jun 9, 2003)

I have the same problem - soft stool and not enough of it. I have been having some success with magnesium citrate powder!!! I have actually gone about 6 weeks without an enema. By the way, enemas do help with soft stool. They clear it all out. I take 2 Cleansemore tablets by Renew Life when I feel things are backing up. I haven't had one in 11 days so the magnesium citrate really helps. I didn't have much luck with magnesium oxide but many people on this site do. Good Luck!!


----------



## BookLady (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks. I'll pick some magnesium citrate this weekend. I'm feeling *marginally* better today, only because of a stimulant laxative day before yesterday. It was the only thing in the house...I really need to pick up some MOM or something for those desparate times.Also would fiber supplements help? Just wondering. I don't want to add to the bloating...yesterday I felt like an alien was about to pop out of my belly like in the movie...


----------

